# Hershey's Syrup?



## chocojun (May 17, 2006)

Is there anyway to make anything chocolate just using chocolate syrup?  Besides beverages and sundae's, I mean.  I'm kind of low on ingredients here.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2006)

Well, you could always just tip your head back & pour a bit in your mouth.... (one of my vices)

Got any rice around? Make a quickie microwace rice pudding & stir in your syrup & some vanilla extract. Sprinkle the top with cinnamon sugar.

Or, cut up some fruit and drizzle the chocolate over the top.


----------



## katluvscake (May 17, 2006)

I got a recipe for you.  Find a simple yellow cake recipe and make the cake like normal but after you put it in a pan you squeeze the chocolate syrup in the cake as much or as little as you like.  Swirl it around with a fork and you have your self a simple marble cake.


----------



## Piccolina (May 17, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> I got a recipe for you.  Find a simple yellow cake recipe and make the cake like normal but after you put it in a pan you squeeze the chocolate syrup in the cake as much or as little as you like.  Swirl it around with a fork and you have your self a simple marble cake.


That's a great idea, I'm tucking it away in the memory bank for sure! 

It can make a decent "on the spot" sauce for dipping fruit, marshmallows or cookies in, if you heat it up a tad.


----------



## Always Hungry (May 17, 2006)

On a side note, I used to love Hershey's syrup (that was when I was younger and I didn't know there were far better chocolate makers). If you want a better topping for ice cream and such, try Dove's chocolate in a bottle. It is in the ice cream section of the store.

Now, it's not as good as the Belgian and Swiss chocolate I get at the import store, but it's much more flavorful than Hershey's syrup, in my humble opinion.


----------



## desertland (May 17, 2006)

If you happen to have some fruit lying around, you can dip that into the hershey's syrup


----------



## chocojun (May 17, 2006)

Is the dove's chocolate expensive?


----------



## katluvscake (May 17, 2006)

Dove is one of my favorite chocolates and the news that it comes in a jar is, oh gosh wonderful!!! Dove chocolate on ice cream, I am so excited.


----------



## marmar (May 17, 2006)

I have a muffin book in the other room that has a recipe that calls for Chocolate syrup. If you want to use it to make muffins I can go find the recipe.


----------



## Timeloyd (May 20, 2006)

I have a couple cans of Chocolate Syrup without the plastic lids that were on them so I will have to use the whole can. 
     I used the lids to cover 15 oz. and 16 oz. containers of Refried Beans, etc. to keep them from drying out in the refrigerator.
     Here are some links to sites on ways to use Chocolate Syrup as I am still working on a recipe.

http://www.hersheys.com/syrup/

http://www.hersheys.com/syrup/parents/recipes/index.asp

http://www.beeps.com.au/80/hershey-chocolate-syrup.html

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-81,chocolate_syrup,FF.html

http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/ilc/0499/profit.html

http://dessert.betterrecipes.com/fudgepie.html

http://dessert.betterrecipes.com/peanutbutterchocolatecheesecake.html

http://dessert.betterrecipes.com/spicedchocolaterumcake.html


----------



## IcyMist (May 20, 2006)

Ice cream, chocolate sauce, sprinkle some bits and pieces of cookies, maybe a few nuts and top it with a cherry.


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2006)

katluvscake said:
			
		

> I got a recipe for you. Find a simple yellow cake recipe and make the cake like normal but after you put it in a pan you squeeze the chocolate syrup in the cake as much or as little as you like. Swirl it around with a fork and you have your self a simple marble cake.


 
Fantastic idea, Kat!


----------



## Dakota Rose (May 23, 2006)

Here's a TNT crowd-pleasing, kid-pleasing recipe that's been around forever. Makes a rich, delicious brownie. Why I keep a can of Hershey's Syrup on hand 24/7. 

Hershey Syrup Brownies
 1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened
 1 cup granulated sugar
 4 eggs
 1 (16 oz.) can Hershey syrup
 1 cup flour
 1 tsp. baking powder
 1 tsp. salt
 1 tsp. vanilla extract
 1 cup chopped nuts (optional) (I don't bother) 

 FROSTING:
 1 stick (1/2 c.) butter
 1 cup granulated sugar
 1/3 cup milk
 1/2 cup chocolate chips
 1/2 tsp. vanilla extract

 Cream butter and sugar.  Add eggs one at a time, beat well.  Add chocolate syrup.  Sift dry ingredients together and add beating well.  Add vanilla and nut meats.  Bake in a greased *9x13" pan at 350: for 50 minutes or until done. Cool. 

Frosting: Mix butter, sugar and milk; boil 2 minutes.  Make sure the sugar 
 dissolves. Remove from heat and add chocolate chips and vanilla.  Stir until spreading consistency. Frost while brownies are still warm 

*Note: I prefer a jelly roll (sheet cake) pan. 9x13" will produce more of a "cake" than brownies. 
Dakota Rose


----------

